# Powerlifting and adding mass.



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Heard loads of people say that poweerlifting is a great way to add mass. It stands to reason looking at powerlifters they're all massive. And generally big guys move big weights...

Question I've got is, how do you guys think training like a powerlifter compares to bodybuilding style training in regards to hypertrophy? I often hear that 8-12 is best for growth, on the other hand I've heard powerlifting and training for strength is the best way to add size.

I'm sure bodybuilding will add strength AND size, as will powerlifitng. Just want to know how do you guys think it compares? What are you experiences with both types of training?

Atm all im interested in is strength, so won't change my training regardless, but am interested in what you guys think as have been thinking about this lately.


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

BUMP!


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

BUMP BUMP


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

I posted on this a while back let me dig up the archives..


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

:thumb: excellent. I looked for a thread but coudn't seem to find one.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

no one likes bri enough to give him a response


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Good question. Bump for answers


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Here I found this link of rep ranges:

http://www.kandiymca.org/images/Wayne/Repitition%20Ranges%20-%20%20Adult%2012.pdf

Interesting read

"It has long been assumed that training with heavier resistance and

fewer repetitions is more productive for building muscle strength,

whereas training with lighter resistance and more repetitions is more

appropriate for enhancing muscle endurance."


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

That link does not work my friend!


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Bri said:


> That link does not work my friend!


try again


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

if you're lifting big numbers you're going to look cracking ripped up

you can add size fine from powerlifting rep ranges, its all about how you eat, yes rep ranges play a role, but so long as you're under the bar, you'll grow if you're eating right

search google for powerlifters ripped up


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

think diet will play a key role, if your eating to gain mass you will gain mass with a powerlifting routine.

Like Im doing powerlifting at the moment, have I gained mass? no, because im mantianing my weight to compete in a specific weight class, but you were to eat for the purpose of building mass, yeh it should be fine.

As ruadhri said assistance stuff go for higher reps and main exercise like bench, deads, squats that will be the heavier lower rep stuff.


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Excellent thanks for answers guys.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Well for adding total size 4-6 reps is the way to go, where the fck people get 8-12 reps from or 3 x 8 sets like its a legal standard is beyond me and something i'l never understand so theres no point in even going into it as this range has never ever done jack sh1t for me in size or strength come to think of it.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Merat said:


> think diet will play a key role, if your eating to gain mass you will gain mass with a powerlifting routine.
> 
> Like Im doing powerlifting at the moment, have I gained mass? no, because im mantianing my weight to compete in a specific weight class, but you were to eat for the purpose of building mass, yeh it should be fine.
> 
> As ruadhri said assistance stuff go for higher reps and main exercise like bench, deads, squats that will be the heavier lower rep stuff.


so basically to add strength and size.. eat like a body builder and train like a powerlifter :thumb: ?


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

To add both train hard, follow a good plan based on big exercises, eat alot and rest alot.

Simple as that!

Bodybuilding training will ultimately make you bigger - power training will make you ultimately stronger. Both will add muscle and both can strip fat dependant upon diet.

Beginners/novices should try to get stronger first on a good strength based program. Big guys did not build big physiques doing bicep curls and kickbacks. Fact.


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

martin brown said:


> To add both train hard, follow a good plan based on big exercises, eat alot and rest alot.
> 
> Simple as that!
> 
> ...


This x2


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

few guys i know been powerlifting at younger age .. 17-24 and now bodybuilding has best back and overall development is great.


----------

